# First install and big thanks to NIMT



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have got back into model trains this year after a 10 to 15 year vacation from them. I got me a digitrax DCC system this year and bought 2 factory
DCC sound engines, a BLI sd40-2 and a Spectrum 2-6-6-2 steam engine.
Now, what do I do with the many boxes of DC engines stored in the basement, many were NEVER ran? Thats right, convert them to DCC. I decided I was ready to try an install on one of my oldies. I decided to take Sean (NIMT) to task. He says he has the best prices. I am here to say he does. I could not find decoders cheaper. He has been a huge help with info also. One of the last engines I bought way back when was an athearn GE dash 9 c44 wide cab blue box and a matching dummy engine with different road number. I chose this to do my first install. It was too hot to be outdoors yesterday so I dove into the install. I had told Sean which engine I was doing and he fixed me up with the right Tsunami decoder with sounds for my engine.
I was a little concerned when Sean suggested a board decoder. Blue boxes have no boards to replace. He was right, much easier to do. Sorry for long read. Last night I ran my old engine on DCC. Very cool. Runs very very smooth and get this, it is very quite. I only have done the motor control so far so still need to do head light, tail light, ditch lights, and mount the speaker. Being my first install Sean supplied me with everything I needed. Down to even the plastic to make a speaker enclosure. I need to make alot of cv adjustments. One being the loco doesn't start moving till throttle is on 10. And one being the engine runs on way too long after decreasing throttle to "0". I wanted to publically thank Sean for the supplies and the help and to let you guys know that if you need installs or parts for installs give Sean a try. "This has not been a paid advertising".


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I could babble on forever about how helpful and nice Sean is!!! I have an ongoing shopping list with him of stuff he's gotten for me!!! I keep adding to my shipment every 2nd day so it's been sitting on his bench now for six weeks!!! I'm a bad boy!!! But hey I know everything I finally get from him is top notch!!!

Pat


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

While having factory installed sound is fun,you'll find out that doing it yourself is another dimension.I've fitted an N scale brass with a TSU750 a little while ago and have enjoyed doing it all along.The end result and the level of satisfaction is something special.

On top,you'll have a much better quality sound decoder than the manufacturer's installed ones as these are generally low cost items that don't allow all the features the after-market have.

And when time comes to do some programming,don't hesitate and ask for tips on this forum.There's a wealth of infos here,people like Sean and...myself...yeah,why not?I'm getting better at this every day....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Jake, you right, the satisfaction level is through the stratosphere. I got lucky. This engine was never ran and I didn't run it on DC to even see if it ran, or how smooth.
I would really advise people to make sure they start an install with a decent running engine. I never checked mine. It had set for years. I did oil and lubed it when I had it apart. Another thing I think helps is I soldered power wires direct to the trucks, left and right.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks all!:worshippy:

It is a huge satisfaction to do DCC installs, I think that's the reason I've done it all these years.I can't keep up with all the installs that need to be done,:sly: So when I can supply someone with the right parts and supplies for them to get it done themselves and make it a good experience for them it makes it all worth it.
I try ask a lot of questions before i just sell parts. It doesn't make any since for me to set someone up with the wrong parts only to have them regretting their purchase. The more information I can get on an install the better I can supply the right parts and equipment to get the job done.
My inventory of parts keeps growing and I'm enjoying setting up "Install kits" for those that want to do there own install and keep the price as cheap as possible.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey NIMT do you accept PayPal? I still need to get around to ordering some of those small LEDs from you.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Xrunner,
Yep I take paypal!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking forward to putting together our deal. I am hunting for packaging tonight lol.

Craig


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I love to do stuff my self, but when it comes to DCC im not great at installing that stuff yet, so for now I do out source it to places like the LHS but I am considering haveing NIMT doing some installs just so I can see the quality 



NIMT said:


> Thanks all!:worshippy:
> 
> It is a huge satisfaction to do DCC installs, I think that's the reason I've done it all these years.I can't keep up with all the installs that need to be done,:sly: So when I can supply someone with the right parts and supplies for them to get it done themselves and make it a good experience for them it makes it all worth it.
> I try ask a lot of questions before i just sell parts. It doesn't make any since for me to set someone up with the wrong parts only to have them regretting their purchase. The more information I can get on an install the better I can supply the right parts and equipment to get the job done.
> My inventory of parts keeps growing and I'm enjoying setting up "Install kits" for those that want to do there own install and keep the price as cheap as possible.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> I love to do stuff my self, but when it comes to DCC im not great at installing that stuff yet, so for now I do out source it to places like the LHS but I am considering haveing NIMT doing some installs just so I can see the quality



You wont be disappointed!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A little update on my install. Finished the speaker part today. Sounds great.
Speaker didn't come with an enclosure so I had to build one. First 2 attempts
did not come out too well. Third was a charm. Sides of the engine are actually
part of the enclosure, saw a video on doing it). Volume was kinda weak till I caulked around where speaker was attached. That did it. Must be air tight now cause I have all kinds of volume. It is louder than my factory installed BLI diesel is. Its a good thing when you have to back off the volume. HaHa, my chest just keeps puffing out. I am having a ball with my first install. Not trying to go too fast. So far it runs great and now it sounds great. Next will be ditch lights and headlights. I forgot to say I watched a ton of install videos. It really helps. It almost didn't feel like the first time cause I had watched them so many times.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Great news and it does feel good when you get something working.

Good lesson on the importance of the speaker box. Thanks for the update of your install.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have also found the baffle has to be totally airtight to be really effective. When it is, a pretty small speaker can have a pretty big sound.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have also found the baffle has to be totally airtight to be really effective. When it is, a pretty small speaker can have a pretty big sound.


So THAT is probably the issue for one/some of mine! hwell:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I retrofitted my two Athearn N scale Articulateds with Tsunamis a little while ago and since there was no room,I couldn't install speaker enclosures.The tender shells act as enclosures and the locos both sound real nice.

Then I followed with retrofitting a brass N scale 4-8-4,wich has more space in the tender,so I was able to install the speaker face down and a tight fitting enclosure (with a few holes in tender floor).Is it because the tender is metal or the instal,but this loco has a real nice,"deeper" sound.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Using the whole tender for the sound results in a loss of some of the bass volume, the properly sized baffle makes that much better.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

All the speakers I've installed so far have been in tenders,facing down/pitching downwards and they sound pretty nice.But would they sound better if they were facing/pitching upwards through top grills?Does the layout surface have noticable effect on sound quality?I imagine that upwards pitching speakers would tend to be louder but not sounding any better,am I right?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think my next install will be a steamer and mounted in tender. Probably speaker facing down. The speaker in this install is facing up. This is an athearn blue box dash 9. Has the wide fans in the rear with a cap that comes off and that is where speaker is mounted. No where for sound to come out on top so even though speaker is facing up the sound comes out the bottom. That works fine. Whats wierd is speaker is louder with the fan cap on and forcing sound out the bottom than with the fan cap off. Surprised me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, virtually all the Lionel stuff, including all the Legacy stuff, has the speakers facing down. Also, the MTH line also has the speakers facing down. Lionel does a better job with the baffles, and I think they end up with the better sound as a byproduct.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Does the layout surface have noticable effect on sound quality?

I have a G scale with sound I use for the christmas tree train. It runs half on
carpet and half on hardwood floor. There is a different sound. The sound on 
hardwood is more crisp and maybe louder. Carpet and hardwood are really 2
different extremes of surfaces. Carpet probably absorbs sound and the hardwood
bounces the sound.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

That's something I had been told and have experimented by myself too...a speaker is a vibrating membrane that will sound equally good on both sides as long as one of the sides is enclosed so that the sonic vibes from one side don't go cancel the vibes from the other side.That's why you noticed the difference with the fan caps on.The better a speaker is "sealed" on any one side,the better it will sound.

What I haven't tried yet is having a speaker pitching upwards.I'm pretty sure it would be just fine,I'm just wondering if one way is better than the other.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The reason for facing down is they can include holes for the sound to get out.


----------

